Ask HN: What is your favorite Hacker News client app on Android? - earth2mars
======
veeragoni
Materilastic. It's the best app. In settings you an explode lots 9f settings
and make it your own.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic)

------
725686
Firefox

~~~
Causality1
Seconding this. Single-website apps are like single-use kitchen utensils. Why
should I install twenty apps, each with their own background processes and
attack surfaces and developer who might be bought out by a malefactor, when I
can just have twenty bookmarks instead?

------
essence_sentry
Just Chrome, the main reason: synchronization with the desktop.

